

Have realeased a jQuery plugin to aid localization of single-page websites - darksmo
http://darksmo.github.io/jquery-localization-tool/

======
darksmo
It's pretty new at the moment (v.0.0.2) and development was pretty speedy...
so I expect a bunch of fascinating bugs coming out. All constructive feedback
and suggestions are most welcome.

